# Dueling cockerels



## Kimquat (Oct 11, 2012)

I have two cockerels - raised together, both almost six months old - and their male posturing has become real fighting. My poor silkie has lost lots of feathers and he does not seem interested in roosting with the other birds at this point. The showgirl cockerel seems to be the aggressor, but I'm worried about his safety, as well, because he has no feathers hiding or protecting his neck. 

I thought that they would work out their differences, but I've begun to worry that they won't. I don't want to have to decide which one to keep and which one to rehome.  Does anyone have any suggestions for me?

*update* I just went out to check on my silkie and he's much worse for the wear than I thought. The other cockerel has ripped most of the feathers away from his face and there was blood on his wattles. There's no way I can allow them to be out together at this point. I know he must be in pain. I don't know what to do.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a Silkie rooster that can't wait to fight anyone or anything . He is in his own little cage with his soul mate. My other Silkie rooster has no mean bone in his body, loves all. If you can keep them separate or I am afraid it my come to an end for one. Sorry!


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

it might be an option to make a bachelor pen for them, away from the girls, i have found out of sight out of mind for those i have had to do that with, i have 2 nearly blind silky roos that have been together since hatching, i got them from a breeder that couldn't breed them for them passing the gene on- they have a little hutch and do fine, they are next to another silky roo they seem to be friends, keeping company, so it really is a case of try one thing and see if it works- how do they act by themselves?


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

ok, just another thought, can you put them in two seperate cages, maybe a divider so they can't see each other? And for the one that is hurt, put some neosporin on the cuts.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

That is what Roos do ... they fight.

Time to cull one of them or put one of the roos in a cage. (Or find a new home for it)

Best of luck!


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

Kimquat said:


> I have two cockerels - raised together, both almost six months old - and their male posturing has become real fighting. My poor silkie has lost lots of feathers and he does not seem interested in roosting with the other birds at this point. The showgirl cockerel seems to be the aggressor, but I'm worried about his safety, as well, because he has no feathers hiding or protecting his neck.
> 
> I thought that they would work out their differences, but I've begun to worry that they won't. I don't want to have to decide which one to keep and which one to rehome.  Does anyone have any suggestions for me?
> 
> *update* I just went out to check on my silkie and he's much worse for the wear than I thought. The other cockerel has ripped most of the feathers away from his face and there was blood on his wattles. There's no way I can allow them to be out together at this point. I know he must be in pain. I don't know what to do.


wow! this might have been me in spring! I have a mama silkie and her 8 Americauna half breed chicks, now 7 weeks old. A couple are bigger and are getting a bit of comb. most I still have no clue about sex. but the squaring off has begun. I, too, hoped order of some sort would be established without human intervention. it's rather torture for me to know I'll have to get rid of the little guys. I'm so glad you posted! I needed this heads up. Not sure how it will end for the males, but I'll do my best to separate them before there is injury. Thank you!


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

artsy1 said:


> ok, just another thought, can you put them in two seperate cages, maybe a divider so they can't see each other? And for the one that is hurt, put some neosporin on the cuts.


about caging: I have a small tractor coop. too small for the little brood that's coming along, but perfect for what I plan to keep, so for now, they get the garage in the daytime, with supervised time in the sun and dirt close by. I hope by spring to have four layers and a rooster. (culling as necessary  I planned to let them roam when they are 20 weeks. Rooster is relentless , but he was here first and is beautiful and funny. Hard to think of getting rid of him. Do you think he could adapt to being caged? We could go that. But I'm loath to go to the expense and effort of building if he's going to be miserable. 
I guess I need some tips on controlling free rangers do they don't hurt each other. I planned for raptors and fox, but not roosters!


----------



## Kimquat (Oct 11, 2012)

kaufranc ~ I'm trying to prepare myself for this. I really, really don't want to. I have them separated currently.

Artsy ~ I never even considered this - which makes me feel like a dunce. They've had several showdowns where they just posture and one backs off and that's that. Of course it has to be due to the females (I have seven girls). Most of the time, they're great friends, but have recently just started being very grumpy with each other. And today was terrible because they keep challenging each other. I have separated them, yes. I have an additional little fenced yard (my birds typically free-range) and a small coop, so it will work. I actually put a female in with the injured roo because she seems to make everything better, no matter what. I checked on them a little while ago and she's snuggled up close to him. I didn't even think about putting the boys together; I was just so worried that since the silkie was injured, the showgirl would take advantage.  is it possible that their hormones are rampant and this, too, shall pass? The idea of giving either of them up makes me very sad indeed.

Sundancers ~ I know that this is likely the outcome.  I'm torn, though, because I don't know how much of their behavior (the showgirl is hard on a couple of the pullets) is due to their age or if this is just what I'll have to deal with from here on out. The showgirl has shown aggression toward me as well, but seems to do a great job at taking care of the flock. 

Treehouse ~ Yes, please be very aware! These little guys (while posturing and squaring off often) have never hurt each other like this before today. My poor little Fuzz (silkie) looks terrible and it just breaks my heart. What will be really difficult is deciding which boy to keep, should I have to give one up. They were so sweet not so long ago. ;_;


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Kimquat said:


> Sundancers ~ I know that this is likely the outcome.  I'm torn, though, because I don't know how much of their behavior (the showgirl is hard on a couple of the pullets) is due to their age or if this is just what I'll have to deal with from here on out. The showgirl has shown aggression toward me as well, but seems to do a great job at taking care of the flock.


aggression ~ The magic word for me ...

Once a Roo gets to the point of aggression to me ... it is time to go ... (one way or the other)

Not the answer you are looking for, this I know ... but it is what it is. (and No, it will not get better) 

Sorry ...


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

Kimquat said:


> kaufranc ~ I'm trying to prepare myself for this. I really, really don't want to. I have them separated currently.
> 
> Artsy ~ I never even considered this - which makes me feel like a dunce. They've had several showdowns where they just posture and one backs off and that's that. Of course it has to be due to the females (I have seven girls). Most of the time, they're great friends, but have recently just started being very grumpy with each other. And today was terrible because they keep challenging each other. I have separated them, yes. I have an additional little fenced yard (my birds typically free-range) and a small coop, so it will work. I actually put a female in with the injured roo because she seems to make everything better, no matter what. I checked on them a little while ago and she's snuggled up close to him. I didn't even think about putting the boys together; I was just so worried that since the silkie was injured, the showgirl would take advantage.  is it possible that their hormones are rampant and this, too, shall pass? The idea of giving either of them up makes me very sad indeed.
> 
> ...


oooo I SOOO! hear you :. (
I feel pretty silly being so at odds with Mother Nature. it helps that I'm not alone in wishing I could keep them all and keep them happy despite their hormones and instincts. trying to be realistic...


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> aggression ~ The magic word for me ...
> 
> Once a Roo gets to the point of aggression to me ... it is time to go ... (one way or the other)
> 
> ...


 Sundancer is rite!!!
also do you want more agressive roos?
if you breed an agressive roo you may get more agressive little roos
probably not what you want?
now if the agressive roo is fine with the hens then maybe he just needs a small flock of his own?

good luck
piglett


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah, you've got 3 choices:
1. Two smaller flocks
2. Rehoming the most agressive one
3. Soup.

Sorry, but it's choices we all have made at one time or another.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

well you don't want an aggressive roo at all- been there -you don't want the genes passed on- you could find someone who can caponize him- that would eliminate the aggression, he would act very much like a hen- an aggressive roo can kill a hen, or seriously injure you. The other options beside the freezer, would be a cage alone- being a showgirl,he could also make a good house pet- how many hens are there?some people keep trios together, a roo with 2 hens,that might be another option


----------



## Kimquat (Oct 11, 2012)

Very realistic, good advice - I appreciate it, you guys. I'm planning a couple of hatches in the spring and this is something that I need to get used to dealing with. Well, either I find a way to deal with this situation rationally, or I just don't breed my birds. 

The showgirl is a bit aggressive. He sometimes pecks the hens and also sometimes tries to bully me and attack me. He's not incredibly aggressive and he does a very good job taking care of the hens. But when I have a sweet little silkie roo who's locked up because he's not as good a fighter as the showgirl, somehow it doesn't seem fair. 

I have considered keeping them separated until I can add some hens to the silkie's flock, but I know there's no guarantee that that alone will fix the aggression issues I have. I guess I was just hoping that he might be less crazy when he's fully sexually mature. Every time I look at my poor little plucked, bald-headed silkie, I feel terrible. I'm just loathe to part with either of them because I love them. /sap


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Kimquat said:


> Very realistic, good advice - I appreciate it, you guys. I'm planning a couple of hatches in the spring and this is something that I need to get used to dealing with. Well, either I find a way to deal with this situation rationally, or I just don't breed my birds.
> 
> The showgirl is a bit aggressive. He sometimes pecks the hens and also sometimes tries to bully me and attack me. He's not incredibly aggressive and he does a very good job taking care of the hens. But when I have a sweet little silkie roo who's locked up because he's not as good a fighter as the showgirl, somehow it doesn't seem fair.
> 
> I have considered keeping them separated until I can add some hens to the silkie's flock, but I know there's no guarantee that that alone will fix the aggression issues I have. I guess I was just hoping that he might be less crazy when he's fully sexually mature. Every time I look at my poor little plucked, bald-headed silkie, I feel terrible. I'm just loathe to part with either of them because I love them. /sap


if your going to breed you will get chicks that have to be put down
you will get way too many roos & either give them away (if you can find enough homes) or processes them. if the silkie roo is a good boy ....why on earth is he in a cage??? i would put the mean roo in a cage in a 1/2 second. if you breed the mean showgirl what will he do with all the little roos that show up? you might find 1/2 dead little roos all over the place one day when you return home. 
i'm sure that's not want you want....who would?
i say cage up the wild agressive roo & put an ad on craigslist
someone will want him. if not there is always BBQ 
sorry but having farm animals causes us all to make tough choices at times. i always try to ask the question to myself....
"what is in the best interest of the flock???"
your feeling, my feeling,other feelings, all come in 2nd place

good luck
piglett


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

you have to separate them one way or anpther it wont stop. I have a silkie and had an americauna that i had to get rid of because he was beating up silkie but silkie had to stay because he was a rescue that i had saved and he has a special place in the heart of the whole family.


----------



## Kimquat (Oct 11, 2012)

I hope you're right, Piglett. The showgirl is very pretty and well-formed, so I believe someone will want him. I've never owned roosters before - is it normal behavior for a roo to peck at the hens? Does age factor into that behavior?

I've only got the silkie in a fenced run because he was injured and very sulky, so I've been letting him recuperate in peace with his favorite girl. I was going to swap them out this weekend and let him have the run of the yard again. 

I was just saying that to my husband, actually: I just want to make the right decision.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

a roo that pecks his hens is not a good roo to have 
many will tell you the same, it's just not something that should ever be put up with
not where there are so many good roos out there that will not treat their ladies that way
Kimquat your a woman, would you want a man who smacks you around or a man that treats you rite & does all he can to look out for you?
you already know the answer

cage up the bad 1 & find him some other place ASAP


good luck
piglett


----------



## Kimquat (Oct 11, 2012)

Kimberley ~ Yep, they are separated and will stay that way until I can rehome the showgirl or give him some more hens. >.>

artsy ~ I never thought of caponizing, honestly. There are seven hens between them and if I thought adding hens to the flock would solve the problem, I would do that in a second. I'm just afraid that if they are together in the yard (they do free-range, so there's lots of room), they will fight, no matter how many hens they get.

Fuzziebutt ~ Two flocks is an option (if it will stop the fighting) as well as rehoming. I can't do soup because a) I don't eat meat and b) he's a scrawny little fella with very little meat on him. XD Most people would probably be affronted by such an offering of meat.


----------



## Kimquat (Oct 11, 2012)

Piglett ~ I agree with you on that one, lol. I'm just not familiar with typical rooster behavior and didn't realize that there were roosters who did NOT pin their hens to the ground and bother the heck out of them. He really does look after them very well, finds food for them, sounds alerts when there is perceived danger, but I do believe my silkie would do all of that and still be a gentleman. I recently added a lovely faverolle to my flock and all of the feathers on her back were missing when I got her, thanks to a very overzealous rooster. I was shocked, but assumed it was all normal. 

I will absolutely be letting my silkie out this weekend and letting him try his hand at being the big man on campus.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

i have in my layer flock, one roo to 18 hens, that was after 2 mean roos, when i first got chickens one of the chicks was a Barred rock roo, when he matured he actually ripped the comb on one girl and shredded the basck of another, and the final straw was running across the pasture to attack my grand daughter- yes it was a hard decision to make- but think of it in these terms, would you tolerate a dog that attacked like that? So, i struggled with that but finally sent him to freezer camp.The second roo was wonderful to the girls, but not to people. Rehomed him. Then a friend gave me Galahad, my main roo- a very relaxed EE roo- never is he aggresive- he has a son coming up in the flock, so far, they get along fine, will see how that works out- the big thing is to remember they 'need' a group big enough that the hens won't be hurt- my little cochin banty roo has 7 girls and he has never hurt any- so if you do 2 flocks, i wouldn't have less than 10 hens per roo


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

he is a good looking boy Art
nice sized spurs to fend off things with big teath


piglett


----------



## Kimquat (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh, Artsy - he's a pretty boy.  My showgirl roo behaved himself most of the day, but then he started fighting with the silkie again, so I put him in the fenced yard and he's none too happy about that. So I've let the silkie have the run of the yard with the hens and everyone seems to be doing fine. Earlier in the day, the showgirl followed his favorite into the henhouse and would not leave. My black star and white silkie hen (his favorite) seemed distressed by this, but he wouldn't leave. Have any of you guys had a roo do that? Is it normal? It's like he's scared to let her out of his sight. 

I'm attaching a couple of pics of my boys, just to share.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

i think alot of his problem is he's young and on hormone overload- he is a beautiful guy too! i can see why you are attached- i have heard of people that will put their over-zealous young roos in a pen alone where they can watch but not touch- might be a thought for you


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

artsy1 said:


> i think alot of his problem is he's young and on hormone overload- he is a beautiful guy too! i can see why you are attached- i have heard of people that will put their over-zealous young roos in a pen alone where they can watch but not touch- might be a thought for you


she already has another roo, the 2 will never get along
it's really just about how a rooster thinks
they only want 2 things

1 to fill your backyard with THEIR young
2 to do ANYTHING they can to protect the hens so that they can fill your backyard with their young.

the trouble is these 2 roos don't wish to share
they both want all the hens to themselves & that will never change.
1 has some bad traits so clearly he is the 1 that needs to be rehomed.

OR build a 2nd coop & fence it in really good & have 2 flocks
lug feed & water to two places each day 
why on earth would you do that?
the roo with bad traits will still have them!
i myself will not have mean animal on the property so he would have been in the pot already!!! i don't give other people my problems.
after all he is not a pet, chickens are farm animals
so you have to think like a farmer. farmers want to keep animals that have the best traits so when babies show up they are better not worse.
if she breeds this bad roo she might end up with a whole flock of bad roos who no one in their rite mind wants. 
as old Barney Fife would say "nip it in the butt"

take care all
piglett


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

artsy1 said:


> i think alot of his problem is he's young and on hormone overload- he is a beautiful guy too! i can see why you are attached- i have heard of people that will put their over-zealous young roos in a pen alone where they can watch but not touch- might be a thought for you


could I put several males out together? if that's an option, I can keep my buddies for a while and see which are most compatible. I'm trying to find a way around choosing who has to go. they are not quite two months old.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Treehouse said:


> could I put several males out together? if that's an option, I can keep my buddies for a while and see which are most compatible. I'm trying to find a way around choosing who has to go. they are not quite two months old.


 at that age they are still chicks. now if they all grow up together sometimes there is no problem.
sometimes there is. i had 3 english orpington roos all in together.
there was never a problem.

now if you have too few hens once everyone gets older the hens you do have will be way "over worked" 
at that point you either add more hens or some remove males.

piglett


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

piglett said:


> at that age they are still chicks. now if they all grow up together sometimes there is no problem.
> sometimes there is. i had 3 english orpington roos all in together.
> there was never a problem.
> 
> ...


trying to be ready. thank you for your guidance. my tractor coop will accommodate four to six birds. We are willing to add another tractor, but honestly, we don't need more layers or more responsibility. I just HATE the idea of sending the silkie boys to be killed. I am so not cut out for farm life. this is probably exactly what I need to deal with mortality!!! learning . Some posts sound so sane to me, and yet...


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Treehouse said:


> trying to be ready. thank you for your guidance. my tractor coop will accommodate four to six birds. We are willing to add another tractor, but honestly, we don't need more layers or more responsibility. I just HATE the idea of sending the silkie boys to be killed. I am so not cut out for farm life. this is probably exactly what I need to deal with mortality!!! learning . Some posts sound so sane to me, and yet...


sometimes you can get lucky & someone will want a silkie roo for breeding. i only have white boys so if i found any other color i would scoop him up quick. we have 8 silkie babies at the moment, probably 1/2 will end up being rooster. i'll try to rehome them but after that they are just taking up coop space which is needed by productive birds. then they have to go 
we don't name them which helps when it's time to send the extra boys to freezer camp.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Treehouse said:


> could I put several males out together? if that's an option, I can keep my buddies for a while and see which are most compatible. I'm trying to find a way around choosing who has to go. they are not quite two months old.


i do have some bachelors together with no problem, if they are in a pen away from the girls, generally they will work out their pecking order, and get along- its really a matter of where you want to go with it- i don't cull, i have extra boys caponized (a friend knows how to do it, and is willing to do them)and run with the flock, unless its a special situation like my blind boys. also, i have quit hatching unless i can come up with a better solution for the extra boys, since i don't have enough coops and runs-


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

artsy1 said:


> i do have some bachelors together with no problem, if they are in a pen away from the girls, generally they will work out their pecking order, and get along- its really a matter of where you want to go with it- i don't cull, i have extra boys caponized (a friend knows how to do it, and is willing to do them)and run with the flock, unless its a special situation like my blind boys. also, i have quit hatching unless i can come up with a better solution for the extra boys, since i don't have enough coops and runs-


a hen keeper after my own heart. I appreciate your answer.


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

piglett said:


> sometimes you can get lucky & someone will want a silkie roo for breeding. i only have white boys so if i found any other color i would scoop him up quick. we have 8 silkie babies at the moment, probably 1/2 will end up being rooster. i'll try to rehome them but after that they are just taking up coop space which is needed by productive birds. then they have to go
> we don't name them which helps when it's time to send the extra boys to freezer camp.


one of the little ones is nearly all black, including his fuzzy socks. He has an extra long neck . "He ", I say, though I'm not positive. a bit bigger than the others and a bit more in your face. but so adorably weird looking. I know, no names, but this one is Griffin. The two that have combs starting and are also biggish are colored like a wild turkey or hawk. fluffy hawk? wish you could have them . 
to be continued???for as long as possible anyway.


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

piglett said:


> sometimes you can get lucky & someone will want a silkie roo for breeding. i only have white boys so if i found any other color i would scoop him up quick. we have 8 silkie babies at the moment, probably 1/2 will end up being rooster. i'll try to rehome them but after that they are just taking up coop space which is needed by productive birds. then they have to go
> we don't name them which helps when it's time to send the extra boys to freezer camp.


how long do you keep your cockerels? Mama Rosa still tries to get them all under her when the coop up. They are now, at nearly two months, about half as big as she is, so it's entertaining to watch.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Treehouse said:


> how long do you keep your cockerels? Mama Rosa still tries to get them all under her when the coop up. They are now, at nearly two months, about half as big as she is, so it's entertaining to watch.


 i have 1 buff orpington roo & 1 imported black english orpington roo.
both are adults. i have yet to figure out who is roo & who is pullet in my silkie pen. they are only 14 weeks old so it may still be a while before i can figure them all out.

doing a 10 egg test hatch rite now with the bator
if all goes well i will be filling it up with 41 eggs in a couple of weeks.

thanks
piglett


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

artsy1 said:


> i do have some bachelors together with no problem, if they are in a pen away from the girls, generally they will work out their pecking order, and get along- its really a matter of where you want to go with it- i don't cull, i have extra boys caponized (a friend knows how to do it, and is willing to do them)and run with the flock, unless its a special situation like my blind boys. also, i have quit hatching unless i can come up with a better solution for the extra boys, since i don't have enough coops and runs-


artsy
have you posted any of your chicken pics? 
I find myself painting chickens or putting chickens in paintings. fever. Chicken fever. got it bad!


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Treehouse said:


> artsy
> have you posted any of your chicken pics?
> I find myself painting chickens or putting chickens in paintings. fever. Chicken fever. got it bad!


my chicken fever changed my art direction completely...LOL! I can say i am one of the few artists specializing in poultry art....  so i have scads of pictures of my flock, and then i have poultry art too, so what pics do you want to see?? LOL! here is a thread on artists on the forum
http://www.chickenforum.com/f37/artists-2125/#post26223


----------



## Kimquat (Oct 11, 2012)

Robin ~ Your artwork is really beautiful - you're so talented! I'm a bird-lover, so I really enjoyed them. Thanks also for suggesting that I caponize him, I'm looking into finding someone locally who would be willing to do that for me in the future. 



Treehouse ~ It is hard to manage when you first begin keeping chickens and it's hard to deal with loss, predation, etc. But I believe that where there is a will, there is a way. There's no effort I wouldn't put in to keep my birds comfortable and happy.  Good luck with your little ones!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Kimquat said:


> Thanks also for suggesting that I caponize him, I'm looking into finding someone locally who would be willing to do that for me in the future.


caponizing him is a good way to calm him down
however only the animal owner or a vet can do it from my understanding
so even if i have done 100 of my own roos, i can't do 1 for some other person, it's not legal, yes i know that law stinks but please don't shoot the messenger.

good luck
piglett


----------



## Kimquat (Oct 11, 2012)

lol, I can barely clip my dog's toenails, I would NEVER be able to do it. XD I'd rather a vet do it, absolutely. I would feel better about it.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Kimquat said:


> I have two cockerels - raised together, both almost six months old - and their male posturing has become real fighting. My poor silkie has lost lots of feathers and he does not seem interested in roosting with the other birds at this point. The showgirl cockerel seems to be the aggressor, but I'm worried about his safety, as well, because he has no feathers hiding or protecting his neck.
> 
> I thought that they would work out their differences, but I've begun to worry that they won't. I don't want to have to decide which one to keep and which one to rehome.  Does anyone have any suggestions for me?
> 
> *update* I just went out to check on my silkie and he's much worse for the wear than I thought. The other cockerel has ripped most of the feathers away from his face and there was blood on his wattles. There's no way I can allow them to be out together at this point. I know he must be in pain. I don't know what to do.


Do you know what type of chicken this is???


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Kimquat said:


> lol, I can barely clip my dog's toenails, I would NEVER be able to do it. XD I'd rather a vet do it, absolutely. I would feel better about it.


 my wife is a nurse so i may have her give it a try on a couple of meat birds this year. my understanding is after you have done it some it's not all that tough.

piglett


----------



## Kimquat (Oct 11, 2012)

Piglett ~ Perhaps after many months of studying, ehehe. I'd probably pass out. XD 

Birdguy ~ I don't, but she looks pretty.  There's other places on the forum that deal with breed/gender that you can try - more people might see it.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

am thinking a game bantam-

thanks on the compliments on the art- i love doing birds...

so is caponizing laws dependent on state?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

artsy1 said:


> am thinking a game bantam-
> 
> thanks on the compliments on the art- i love doing birds...
> 
> so is caponizing laws dependent on state?


i don't think so, i am not a vet so i can only do my own birds


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I am a vet and they don't teach it in vet school. They only teach parrots in vet school if you beg them. Might be different by school. Might be different now as I was in school in the 1990s. Id love to know how to caponize a chicken.


----------



## Kimquat (Oct 11, 2012)

Good to! know, Energyvet. Thanks for the info!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

*what you really want to avoid is being charged with "Practicing veterinary medicine without license"*
*so as far as i know Energyvet is the only on this board who can caponize a roo for someome *
*i can do my own birds but, i can't do birds that don't belong to me. but EV can*
*that is my understanding of the law*

*piglett*

*PS: i think my wife is willing to give it a try come spring on some roos that we will raise to be meat birds.*
*we will do it when they are around 8 weeks old. there is lots of info online if you wish to research the process.*


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Piglet. When I have a moment I will look into that. Might let my hen hatch out some chicks this Spring so may need to know. Would like to know just for my own benefit.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Thanks Piglet. When I have a moment I will look into that. Might let my hen hatch out some chicks this Spring so may need to know. Would like to know just for my own benefit.


 that is the info that i got from the other forum that i am on also.

maybe it's a good way for some to find homes for their young roos?
which can be a real problem at times.
not for everyone but i think people might have an interest in purchasing some young capons to fatten up & send off to camp. 
the meat should be mild & tender, i think i'm getting hungery


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree on all your points. What is the other forum? Is it a FB group?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I agree on all your points. What is the other forum? Is it a FB group?


 PM sent to you EV


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

i know that my friend who does them did alot of research and uses a local anesthesia, which many of the old timers don't use- 
by the way kimquat- how are the boys doing?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

artsy1 said:


> i know that my friend who does them did alot of research and uses a local anesthesia, which many of the old timers don't use-
> by the way kimquat- how are the boys doing?


i know you can quickly kill a bird if you use too much anestesia
it would be interesting to find out how much is enough & how much is too much. those old timers had some rough ways
they would turn a male pig,dog,cat or whatever into an "it" 
with just a sharp knife & some bluekote. 
if it can be done safely with anesthesia i see no reason to not use it
after all we are not in the stone age

piglett


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

Seperate them, and keep them seperate from now on. Do not pen one and not the other. 
Pen both. If you don't pen both you will regret it.
Or you can do what the gamefowl folks do. and use a tiecord, and teepee for each of them. They will get a bigger range, and still be seperated, and still have access to the freerange hens.


----------



## Kimquat (Oct 11, 2012)

Shorty ~ Thank you for the suggestion. If I ever find myself in this situation again, that's exactly what I'll do. 

Artsy ~ I actually found a local fellow who was looking for a silkie/showgirl roo and so I gave him my overzealous fellow. He's actually doing very well at his new home and has his own space and two lovely females to keep him busy. Things really worked out well, thank you for asking!


----------

